# Congratualtions to Rod and Sheri Gray - 2 GC in One Weekend



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 22, 2008)

Unbelievable!  Rod cooked two contests last weekend.  Rod won BBQ'Loo & Blues, a Friday/Saturday contest and then competed in a Saturday/Sunday event at BBQ in the Park both in Iowa.  The two wins gave Rod 7 Grand Championships for the year and an automatic entry into  the 2008 Jack Daniels Invitational.  Winning two contests in the same weekend has never been done before.  Congratulations to Rod and Sheri!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great going. Here I thought consecutive weekends were a strain.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 22, 2008)

woohooo!!

Congrats on the outstanding GC'S!

Thats amazing.


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Thom Emery (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe sign up fer that class


----------



## WildFireEric (Jul 22, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Great going. Here I thought consecutive weekends were a strain.



Or even getting out of bed after just one. 

Congratulations. That's amazing to have that much success. Have they done any podcasts on BBQ Central for extra Karma, or do they just happen to know what they are doing???


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes as a matter of fact, Rod was on BBQ Central Radio a couple of weeks ago as part of a roundtable talking about biases in judging.  Looks like the BBQ Central Karma continues to work its magic!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow that's awesome!
Congrats!


----------



## Griff (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, a double. That's most impressive.


----------

